# permission denied..even though logged in...



## alucard (May 22, 2002)

I downloaded some unix programs that require the ./configure;make;make install procedures. But i open up darwin and try to go into the dirs but it says permission denied, even though I am logged into my admin account. if i type "login" it will ask for a username and password. I try root plus my password and it tells me that root  login refused at this terminal. My question is how do i get FULL access to everything using the darwin terminal?


----------



## alucard (May 22, 2002)

thanx


----------



## alucard (May 22, 2002)

i have reviewed the other topics and i have logged in as root with my password from the login menu, gone to darwin and when i type / Desktop it STILL says permission denied. Any suggestions?


----------



## buc99 (May 23, 2002)

Try doing ls -l of the directory in question. Let's see what group it belongs to and what the permissions are. Please pass along to the discussion the output of this command so that we may help.

Thanks.
SA


----------



## alucard (May 25, 2002)

i think i figured it out (hopefully). i have to do this cd /{dir name}.
i was just doing / {dir name}. but my problem now is, how do i give my iMac a host name? the proggie i am installing needs a host name.


----------

